
Smart scale goes dumb as Under Armour pulls the plug on connected tech - close04
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2020/01/smart-scale-goes-dumb-as-under-armour-pulls-the-plug-on-connected-tech/
======
_Microft
Only half a week ago we had a thread that _Smart homes will turn dumb
overnight as Charter kills security service_. I suppose I could just copy my
comment from there but you might want to look it up as some discussion
followed.

"The manufacturer should never be able to either deactivate or otherwise
disable the functionality of a device they sold in a form that requires a
service to function. [...]"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22083881](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22083881)

